# Let the smoke out...



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Spending the day working on the boat here at Camp WhoVille.
I walk into HQ from my shop to get something cold to drink.
90+ today. The BIG fan is all that makes it bearable to work.
Look back outside and I see a column of smoke being blown out of the shop by the BIG fan.
Ran out HOPING it was just some sawdust that somehow got in the fan and not really smoke.
NOPE! It was smoke. 
Fan shorted out and was on fire. A little fire but it was on fire
Went to unplug it and breaker tripped
MAN am I going to miss that fan!!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

If its run by belt and pulleys it will be fairly easy to replace the motor. Just have to find the replacement.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

glad you noticed and were able to keep things from getting worse!


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

It's hard to get the smoke back in after letting it free 😅


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

_Ogre said:


> It's hard to get the smoke back in after letting it free 😅


My local ACE hardware has all sorts of smoke favors you can buy in jars. 
You could wrap the motor in a plastic bag and pour the smoke in, quickly tying off the bag. Just a suggestion ....


----------

